# Filter for EF 17-40 f4 L



## evenfy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi!
I am quite new to the forum (though I have been checking out the site regularly). I tried searching the forum, but did not find a clear answer, so I'm posting a new thread 

I just bought a used 17-40 L, and want to buy a filter for it. I researched a bit and found that one should use slimmer filters so they dont affect the light too much at wide angles. 

The filter I need is just for protection of the lens. I am (obviously) not a pro and don't need pro specs, but I don't want it to be of low quality either. Do you have any suggestions to a reasonable compromise between price and quality?


----------



## Seanlucky (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm a fan of the Sigma filters. They're a great quality for price. And even on higher quality lenses, I can't tell the difference with vs. without filter.

While I don't think the Sigma's are the slimmest out there, I have them on our 16-35's and don't see any vignetting on the wide angle with a full frame.

Speaking of frame sizes, are you shooting on a full frame or crop sensor? If you're shooting crop sensor, I would reccomend getting the hood from the 24-105 for this lens.


----------



## evenfy (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for the reply!

I am currently shooting with a 550D (this was my first L lens), but I am upgrading to FF during/after the summer. Will definately check out the 24-105 hood!


----------



## BillyBean (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the 17-40mm, and put a filter for protection on the front. It's a really great lens. Personally, I use B+W filters, which are pretty expensive, but really great quality. Also, note that without the filter on the front, the lens is not weather sealed... Here is a link for the B+W I use... https://www.schneideroptics.com/Ecommerce/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?CID=992&IID=3919

I also stick a wide angle adapter for LEE filters on the front, and use their ND grads. The sky looks amazing through this thing fully wide ...


----------



## BillyBean (Feb 29, 2012)

Thinking about it - I'm not sure I have the slim version... I'll have to check.


----------



## BillyBean (Feb 29, 2012)

OK, so I went and dragged everything out of the cupboard and checked. I have a regular (not slim), full width B+W UV filter, and then the LEE filter mount screwed onto that. It does not vignette.

You'll need the 77mm variety.

Enjoy.


----------



## Seanlucky (Feb 29, 2012)

I love B+W filters! But ya, they are a little more on the pricey end of things.

If you are upgrading to full frame, I would say forego the hood as it won't be usable when using that lens on a 5D or something. The hood's are rather expensive...

I have the 17-40 permanently living on my 40D as a chuck in the bag camera and it's great. I actually spent about $100 on a Rodenstock filter when I first got the lens, which is a great filter, but now that I've compared to the Sigma's I know it was overkill.


----------



## goretexguy (Feb 29, 2012)

I've used my 17-40 for *years* now without a protective filter and it's in great shape. The slightly recessed lens is protected from most physical abuse by the threaded collar (for the filter).
I do occasionally throw a CP or grad filter onto the lens- which came in really handy on one trip to Bryce Canyon, when the lens & camera fell into a creek. Huzzah for 'L' lens sealing! (The body was an XSi, and it also survived submersion without any problem.)
Bottom line- I've taken my lens(es) through many difficult backpacking trips and have found little need for protective filters.
Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 29, 2012)

B+W XS-Pro MRC UV. It's a slim mount, meaning it won't vignette on FF (not even a concern with an EF lens on APS-C), and it retains the front threads for the lens cap (slim filters lack front threads, meaning you need to use the slip on cap that comes with the filter).

FWIW, with the 17-40L (and a couple other lenses), the manual states explicitly that a filter is required to complete the weather/dust sealing of the lens.


----------



## BillyBean (Feb 29, 2012)

I've checked on full frame this evening (EOS3), and it doesn't vignette even at 17mm fully wide open, with a regular filter and the wide angle LEE adapter... but if you don't need the LEE filters, I would get the slim filter to be on the safe side. (checked through the viewfinder, and also looking at previous results - I don't have a FF digital until the 5DIII shows up). The slim filters don't have a front thread, so you are kinda stuck if you want to do anything clever.

Accepting that some folks don't believe in the need for protective filters, this lens is not weatherproof without one, by design, and I always think its worth an extra £50 or whatever for the security.


----------



## Seanlucky (Feb 29, 2012)

There's another benefit to filters other than weather sealing and protecting the front element that many people forget about: Impact damage.

I have a full line of Canon glass at my work, and I've seen it happen a few times where the front of the lens is bashed into something, breaking and bending the filter and filter threads. While this means a new filter and a repair with Canon, each time it's only been the flat $260 that they charge in Canada. I really think that had the filter not been on in these situations, more impact damage would have occured to the lens elements.

Same goes for using a hood! Another cheaper piece that can take some of that impact energy and break instead of your lens.


----------



## hoousi (Feb 29, 2012)

I get Zeiss uv filters for all lenses, my camera shop swears by them and they are slightly more expensive than the Hoya pros, they propose them over the bw's also due to being more cost effective and use but these themselves. So I just trust them and am happy til now though only have one hoya pro hd to compare. I get a filter for each lens and never take them off, should help keep up the resale value of my lenses if ever i sell one.


----------



## takoman46 (Feb 29, 2012)

Get the B+W F-Pro MRC UV Filters. Those are awesome. They come in slim models for wide angle lenses but I'm not sure that you need to get the slim if you have a crop sensor. On FF sensors the standard filter will cause vignetting or you will even see the filter ring at wide end of the focal range. I think you can get away with the standard filter ring for a crop body.


----------



## gmrza (Feb 29, 2012)

evenfy said:


> Hi!
> I am quite new to the forum (though I have been checking out the site regularly). I tried searching the forum, but did not find a clear answer, so I'm posting a new thread
> 
> I just bought a used 17-40 L, and want to buy a filter for it. I researched a bit and found that one should use slimmer filters so they dont affect the light too much at wide angles.
> ...



In terms of using "slimmer" filters, you will possibly find that more of an issue if you are using a full frame camera. I have found, for instance, that it is possible to stack filters with impunity on a 7D, but don't even try that with a 5DmkII - you are liable to experience horrible vignetting at the wide end! So if you are using a crop frame body, and have no intention to move to full frame, then I would not worry too much about getting a "slim" filter.
I have not experimented with different UV filters on the 17-40mm with the 5DII - I think most of ours are slim ones anyhow.


----------



## evenfy (Mar 1, 2012)

A sigma 77 mm UV filter seems to cost about 165 USD from Norwegian internet stores. Can't even find the B & W XS-PRO, but I'm guessing the price will be rather ungodly if I do.

Shipping from B & H photo is about 50 USD, and taxes will come in addition. Anyone know of any internet shops that ship at a reasonable price and/or will ship as "gift" (dodge the taxes)?


----------



## natio (Mar 1, 2012)

Since you're using a crop body, vignetting should not be a problem. A Hoya HMC UV filter is good enough.


----------



## evenfy (Mar 1, 2012)

natio said:


> Since you're using a crop body, vignetting should not be a problem. A Hoya HMC UV filter is good enough.



As I mentioned earlier, I'm upgrading to FF within about 6 months, so really don't want to have to buy a new one then 

On that note; please, PLEASE let there be a 5D tomorrow!


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 1, 2012)

To be honest all reputable manufacturers have their own version of a high quality, slim filter... Hoya, B+W, they all work well. . I have Hoya on all of my L's for protection, and they only come off if I want to use a ND/Circ Polarizer - I use Marumi for those. no complaints.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 1, 2012)

In this configuration you can only consider SLIM filters.

Below you'll find the effect you achieve when usimg Marumi Circular-P.L on 17-40 with 5d2 (most probably without even stacking with Sigma DG UV but not sure and can check if you wish). 

Photos:
1. Original
2. Cropped to avoid this vignetting (effective ca 17-18MP after crop)
3. 100% original image (must open for full image) of the corners.

As you can see on FF with such a wide lens you must have thin filters. Marumi is not thin at all, it's rather thick in fact and on 17-40 you loose some mm from wide side. On the other hand it's also not easy to shoot with polarizer such wide angles because of it's irregular behaviour in such a case.


----------



## evenfy (Mar 2, 2012)

Small update amidst the 5DIII coverage; I bought the B & W XS-PRO from maxsaver.net. Excellent service, 25 % lower price than B & H, and free wordwide shipping (based in Hong Kong). Read some independent reviews beforehand, and people seem to be very satisfied.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Mar 10, 2012)

I use a B&W F-Pro on mine and I love it. It cleans extremely easily and doesn't cause much extra flare. I don't know what your price range is... I purchased mine for $88 I think. I hear some of the upper-end Hoyas are good too.


----------

